# Browning Silver



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Just wondering about all you owners out there and seeing what your thoughts are on the gun overall?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My Wife has one, SWEET. It performs better than my Win SX3. Too pretty to bang around in a blind, her's is silver and glossy wood. Very light recoil, never fails, and light


----------



## Greenhead11 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a 12 gauge Silver Dura Touch camo with a 28" barrel. I've owned lots of autoloaders and this one by far has been the best. It fits me nice and comes up easy. It's light, tame, reliable and cycles everything from the lightest trap loads to 3.5" mags. When/if needed it is also easy to field strip and clean.


----------



## Browning16 (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree that they're very soft shooting. A friend of mine has one and it sure shoots softer than my 1100, and o course softer than my citori


----------

